# Sony Picture Motion Browser for Handycam HDR-SR12E



## joodlemcnoodle (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

I have a Sony HDR-SR12E and have installed Picture Motion Browser which came with the camcorder. I have imported all my video clips from the camcorder onto my pc using the Sony Handycam utility but I have some problems with them: 

1) They are in a weird format - .m2ts which my other video editing software can't recognise (Ulead Videostudio) so it looks like i need to convert them to mpegs first before i will be able to edit them in VideoStudio??

2) I can't even open these files in PMB which is the software that came with the camcorder! All i get is what looks like a broken icon and a list of files in the above format which can't be read by any other software.

3) When it tries to analyse the videos, it displays an exclamation mark next to the file, indicating that it couldn't analyse it. 

The help files are completely useless as there is no mention of analysing videos or troubleshooting the broken icon that appears.

Has anyone else experienced this problem with PMB? Any help or advice much appreciated as i have loads of video clips and no way of editing them.....at this rate, I will be going back to my old camcorder with its grainy images but at least I can edit them and create a disk to watch on tv! 

Many thanks
Judith


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

From the Wikipedia:


> Programs like Sony Vegas Pro can open Sony M2TS files but not Panasonic M2TS files. The only known piece of software known to handle both types is currently Pinnacle Studio 12 Ultimate.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.m2ts​


----------



## Thor007 (May 22, 2009)

Hello,

I own a SR12E. A very simple way to make a DVD from the .m2ts files of the camcorder is to use Nero Vision from the Nero package. I use Nero 8.3.13.
I have not tried other software yet, I only use it to make DVDs "fast and dirty" for people who cannot play high def videos (obviously most of them does NOT own blu-ray players or high def media players).
I use the PMB for importing the files from the camcorder to the hard drive and Nero Vision does the rest.
It is quite easy to make funny DVDs with animated menus with sounds.
But do not ask for too much, the quality is poor even if set to highest.

Hope this answer helps.

Cheers,
Thor


----------

